# Who invented the Internet? And why?



## Michael. (Apr 21, 2014)

.

Who invented the Internet? And why?


Who was the genius who came up with all of that? 


The internet is such a crucial tool in our daily lives today that we hardly remember that it hasn't been here forever. 


But yeah, it is actually not that old. We still have fuzzy memories about the time before the first thing in the morning was to check email and browse our favorite blogs and youtube channels.

Well, let's explore how the internet came into existence and why. 


http://www.youtube.com/embed/21eFwbb48sE




.


----------



## Ina (Apr 21, 2014)

Cool link Michael, and a good simple explanation. I going to see if I can figure out how to send it from my Kindle Fire to one of my grandchildren. Thanks.


----------



## Michael. (Apr 22, 2014)

If you are using email just copy the link into your message area and they will be able to view it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200789350


----------



## Rainee (Apr 22, 2014)

Thats really good .. thanks so much I learnt a lot by that as well..


----------



## rt3 (Apr 22, 2014)

Nay it was Bob Dole, he said so.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## rt3 (Apr 23, 2014)

Its all relative.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 24, 2014)

No matter where and how . . . it's here NOW!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 24, 2014)

rt3 said:


> Its all relative.



Oddly enough, the faster I use the 'Net the younger I feel ...


----------



## Meanderer (May 18, 2014)

View attachment 6769


----------



## Kaya (May 18, 2014)

I am thankful for the internet. It has saved my life a few times. Well, google has. Meds. I look everything up before it goes in my face. I have caught so many doctor mistakes...I am lucky I am still breathing. And that goes for my pets too. Not counting the entertainment it provides.


----------



## Meanderer (May 18, 2014)

Kaya said:


> I am thankful for the internet. It has saved my life a few times. Well, google has. Meds. I look everything up before it goes in my face. I have caught so many doctor mistakes...I am lucky I am still breathing. And that goes for my pets too. Not counting the entertainment it provides.



Have you tried http://www.search-med.com/


----------

